# My natural reared rats



## xchairity_casex

Thought i would post all my rats, who are fed as natural/ raw diet as possible 9raw fruits,veggies, nuts and seeds,meat and bones)
Im also breeding them as pets!

this is my male Alphonse, a rex coated dumbo black self.


my beige and white fuzzy male Maes


Peekaboo, a blue point himilyan dumbo eared male with a recessive facial blaze.



Batman, a seal-point siamese dumbo


Willie a silver fawn dumbo ear


Denny a dalmatian


my girls

Dante fuzzy coat split cap, who is hopefully pregnant from peekaboo


Cadpig, hooded/verigaited, who just had a litter of four from Willie on the 30th of april!


Winry,a beige and white blazed dumbo velvateen coat. she is also my favorite of all favorites! she is hopefully pregnant by WIllie


Izumi-beige and white fuzzy, daughter of Winry (not the best picture-i need to update!)


----------



## xchairity_casex

Rosie, a girl i bought from the petstore pregnant-normally i dont make it a habit to buy pet store ratties, but poor rosie reached her little arms up out of the cages to grab at my shirt when i walked past.
so i brought her home, and the very next night she gave birth to 9 babies, one died, but hte other 8 are doing wonderfully.
They did all get upper respertory infections which i treated with clavamoxx,garlic, 100%cacoa bar,oregano leaves, and vitC,D3 and zinc


----------



## Losech

I had some rats once upon a time ago. I did give them lab blocks, but they also got a bunch of real food too. They were pretty awesome.
Can't have rats now cause my Shiba would break in and eat them.


----------



## Tobi

They aren't a bad source of nutrition losech! Lol Kim and I have had the feeder talk! 

It's awesome, they look happy and healthy! Are you going to do some for local healthy happy food sources for snakes?


----------



## xchairity_casex

Tobi said:


> They aren't a bad source of nutrition losech! Lol Kim and I have had the feeder talk!
> 
> It's awesome, they look happy and healthy! Are you going to do some for local healthy happy food sources for snakes?


Doubtful as i dont have the space-perhaps i will look into later on when i have more cages built-right now i have a waiting list for babies with 14 people (totalling want for 23 babies)
so i have quite a few litters planned out!


----------



## xchairity_casex

Was up till 6am creating a website-out of boredom LOL!
FMA Rattery - Home


----------



## brindle

No offence intended but their coats looks kind of scruffy... why? I understand with the Rex's but why with the normals? It doesnt look normal. Maybe you should stick with commercial food- Oxbow makes an excellent food for rats and you can supplement with fruits/veggies and insects. 
My oldest rat lived until 5 on this diet. Love rats, more then dogs even


----------



## Candyd

Most pet foods made with cereals are full of mycotoxins, and many other unknown pollutants. I know human grade food isn't perfect, but at least, there are some safety controls.


----------



## magicre

brindle said:


> No offence intended but their coats looks kind of scruffy... why? I understand with the Rex's but why with the normals? It doesnt look normal. Maybe you should stick with commercial food- Oxbow makes an excellent food for rats and you can supplement with fruits/veggies and insects.
> My oldest rat lived until 5 on this diet. Love rats, more then dogs even


without knowing the history of these particular rats, i think you may want to ask the OP.


----------



## magicre

kim, they are doing so well......


----------



## xchairity_casex

if you are refering to Maes, he is a poorly bred rex rat causing his fur to be "scruffy" like and stick out all over, the breeder that him,dante,and alphonse came from were trying to breed these scruffy like coats as they thought they were cute.

As far as the others, they dont really have scruffy coats, they have very smooth and soft coats, Winry is a Velvateen and her coat is thinner and finer and feel alot like Microfiber fleece, thats how it is SUPPOSED to be.
As for Willie-he is a silverd fawn, he has white tipped fawn fur.

trust me,if you had your hands on my rats coats, you would not think they looked or felt scruffy-even Maes is extremly soft and when my sister comes to vist often asks me if she can hold one to rub against her face.


----------



## Squeeji

Oh for cute! I love rats, but haven't had them in ages (their little claws make me itch something crazy D They're my husband's favorite pet however and I'm certain a pair will come into my life again eventually because of that. Maybe next time around I'll try feeding them raw, sounds interesting.

Lovely boys and girls you have there...but I have to say- WE NEED MORE BABY PICTURES.


----------



## xchairity_casex

Took these pics tonight of Cadpig /Willies litter, 3 girls and one boy-the boy is the only dumbo, Im going to be keeping a girl for myself, not sure which one yet, probably the most outgoing sassy girl to breed back to daddy when she is about 5-6 months old.

these babies are now 5 days old.


the girls

the boy


----------

